# Standard Cockapoos?



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

I love standard poodles - I was brought up with two, and therefore will always have a massive soft spot for the breed.

I've noticed that it tends to be either the miniature or toy poodle that is used when breeding cockapoos. I don't know much about dog breeding but I think I'm right in saying that the size/ratio of mum and dad is important. Is the standard poodle the wrong size, or, do standard mix cockapoos exist and if so what do they look like (I'm imagining giant size cockapoos)? Does anyone on the forum have one?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They do exist over here at least but I don't know anyone who has one.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi! I saw this thread and had to post this link. The cockapoo was a standard poodle mix, and he was gorgeous! 
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=17977&highlight=large+cockapoo

Ignore the tone of the thread (the op was asking for help). But he was so cute!


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Nellie's mum has just got a standard cockapoo - she is about 16 weeks old now i think, her name is winnie..... 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=57809&highlight=winnie

She looks gorgeous!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I was just going to say Claire, she has Winnie now, her latest addition who is a standard cockapoo....only approx 15 weeks, so it will be interesting for Claire to share with us how big winnie gets x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yep was going to say the beautiful Winnie!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Winnie definitely is a looker, she's like a chocolate phantom x


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

Ahh... I didn't realise Winnie was a standard mix - it will be interesting to see how big she grows. She's such a beauty too.

Such a sad thread that Lynn<3 linked. What a gorgeous but huge lad he is, I could imagine him being a handful (getting up to everything that Poppy gets up to now but on 4x the scale). I hope he found the right home.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

As said they do exist but pretty rare, goldendoodles can be like big cockapoo's in looks and they are usually standard poodle crosses. We have a springer x standard in our village and he is as big as a goldendoodle. very poodle in looks.


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

DB1 said:


> As said they do exist but pretty rare, goldendoodles can be like big cockapoo's in looks and they are usually standard poodle crosses. We have a springer x standard in our village and he is as big as a goldendoodle. very poodle in looks.


I've never seen a goldendoodle so I googled, and yes, as you say they can look very cockapoo like. Really lovely looking dogs, but HUGE!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Ah yes Winnie is a standard x  My little chunky monkey! To be honest I don't think she will be tall just stocky but will be interesting to see. She is already 8kg at 15 weeks


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

She's a big beautiful girl!


----------

